# sit ups dips n push ups before sleep



## stonev16 (Jul 24, 2005)

b4 i go to sleep i do sit ups dips and push ups 4 reps of 25 in alternating cycles......anything good r bad ab this ...do u do anythign similar....is this practice worth keeping?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 24, 2005)

It will help build muscular endurence if you keep increasing the numbers you do, but that's about it.


----------



## stonev16 (Jul 24, 2005)

ok ty


----------



## StuckInBako (Jul 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt

   I disagree with you about the fact that push ups will only give you muscular endurance. It really depends on the person. About 4 months ago i got into a little bit of trouble and had to serve 2 months. There was this 19 year old kid there who started doing 200 pushups in no more than a half hour period after about a month he was doing 400 and this kid gained a ton of mass. I'm not bullshitting but not only did he get cut, his chest probably quadrupled in size and his upper chest completely filled in. So to say that it will only give you muscular endurance is just not true because i witnessed it work great for someone. Me on the other hand didn't notice much of a difference just a slight one.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 24, 2005)

Bakersfield said:
			
		

> I'm not bullshitting but not only did he get cut, his chest probably quadrupled in size and his upper chest completely filled in. So to say that it will only give you muscular endurance is just not true because i so it work great for someone.


 Well I can say two things for sure he didn't get cut from doing push ups, and that is the most genecticly freaky thing I have ever heard. Maybe he was doing other resistence training with weight. If not, that will not happen with 99% of people. Even on steroids and having a perfect diet and training schedule very few people will be able to increase that much in a short time.


----------



## StuckInBako (Jul 24, 2005)

i was just stating it was possible, thats why i also stated the fact that i didn't personally see much as far as results were concerned. I was thinking the same thing as you while i was in there this kid has some freaky genetics.  He was my bunky and i saw his routine and it was mostly just pushups, some times some dips but not all the time. We were in the county jail so no weights at all, they took them out a year before and there was no way this kid was eating any more than like 80 grams of protein per day which makes it even crazier.

 If someone wants to do pushups at home i suggest putting a heavyplate on their back i've tried it with a 35lb plate doing 5 to 6 sets and i get sore as hell the next day.  I simply put the plate in a very large long sleeve shirt, tie the bottom shut, then i lye on my stomache, put the weight on my back and tie the sleeves around my chest before starting my set. Sounds weird but it works for me when i can't make it to the gym that day, plus i can't put up alot of wieght on bench press anyways. So that probably has something to do with why i get sore from it.


----------



## MyK (Jul 24, 2005)

maybe he just hit a growth spurt at the same time, was he doing cardio in jail??? if not he wont be burning much protein so he might possibly add muscle

but to answer the first question



			
				stonev16 said:
			
		

> b4 i go to sleep i do sit ups dips and push ups 4 reps of 25 in alternating cycles......anything good r bad ab this ...do u do anythign similar....is this practice worth keeping?



if you did them in the morning it will help you wake up, as well as give your metabolism a kick start. doing them at night will probably keep you up for an extra hour before you want to go to sleep. and once you start sleeping your metabolism drops so you will lose any thermic (is this the right word?) effects

any kind of exercise is good, so yes its a good practice but IMO it will be better in the morning


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 24, 2005)

What are your goals with this exercise program?


----------



## stonev16 (Jul 25, 2005)

just to add on some touches to what i get formt he gym....is all i need.....maybe it will help me get cut a little faster


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

stonev16 said:
			
		

> b4 i go to sleep i do sit ups dips and push ups 4 reps of 25 in alternating cycles......anything good r bad ab this ...do u do anythign similar....is this practice worth keeping?


If you are also lifting heavy for each muscle group once a week then you should limit that pre sleep workout to 2x a week only.


----------

